# NO SERVICE



## dobok (Feb 7, 2010)

My hughes dvr will not record.It says that I have no dvr service anymore and no authorization at all yet my account is up to date and my other dvr is fine and so are my other Directv receivers.Is anyone else having trouble with an older dvr.I think D did a software change or something and screwed it up.I have rebooted,unplugged etc.Whats up,has anybody heard anything !!!!!!! 
Dave


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

you should try refreshing your services either on the Dtv website or on the automated customer service line. (you can use the 721 error message to get to the refresh services menu)


----------



## dobok (Feb 7, 2010)

I've done that numerous times and still nothing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpvampyr (Mar 1, 2010)

It appears to me that your Hughes DVR is an older Tivo model. DirecTV has two different types of DVR Service. DVR Service_Tivo and DVR Service_R15. The Tivo service is on accounts for everybody who has older equipment and R10s, or any other type of receiver that uses Tivo DVR services. The R15 service is for all DirecTV modeled DVRs. Lately - there has been an issue with the Tivo service giving error 81 "DVR Service Not Activated" even though it is showing on the account. As far as I am aware of, the DirecTV engineering department is working on a fix for this issue. Unfortunately, the only thing that I can say for the matter is that you might have to sit tight for a while. Are you still able to watch the recorded content on the Hughes?


----------



## dobok (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes,am still able to watch d -tv and recorded material and Thanks for the update as I thought I was going screwy. 
Dave


----------



## sharpvampyr (Mar 1, 2010)

Nah - you're not going screwy. I've heard a lot about this in the past couple of weeks. At this point, I think it's going to have to come down to finding out exactly what is causing the issue within the accounts - because there are too many people with older Tivo units. Don't get me wrong, Tivo is great, but in my own personal opinion - I couldn't tell you the difference between the Tivo and the DirecTV DVR, except for a small amount of different functionalities, hard-drive space, and their remote controls. I have heard that Tivos are more user-friendly and my God - if you've used a DirecTV DVR ... they can get pretty finicky (if you ask me).


----------



## dobok (Feb 7, 2010)

I have found that the Tivo Dvr is more user friendly and to tell you the truth I can't wait for the Hr24-Dvr.I just hope that its as good as its expected to be.Thanks again and Happy Viewing.
Dave


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

We have a Philips DSR708 that just stopped showing live TV, and the settings system information says "Account Closed" and "DVR Service Not Active".

From my end, it should work, still makes calls, tunes in satellites, etc.

They are sending someone out tomorrow......

So far nobody I've talked to on the phone seems to understand the problem. I can't tell you how many times we've been told to pull power on it.....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you tried performing a refresh of your services from the DirecTV website?

- Merg


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes. I did that this morning.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Strange: I had a HR10-250 that had the Closed Service Account screen and the card reader wasn't working. I tried troubleshooting and then the CSR had me do the troubleshooting again  . Directv just sent me a HR20-100 to replace it. No extended contract.


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

Today the box wouldn't even power on. I think maybe the power supply went bad.

Got it replaced during service call this afternoon.


----------

